# saudade



## Maria Pop

Oi amigos!
tenho uma duvida, a palabra "saudade" e a misma coisa que Te extraño  ( en español) o I miss you (in english). O saudade e Nostalgia, añoranza?
How can i say to my boyfriend that i miss him so much??

thank you, muchas gracias, obligado, mercy.


----------



## Vanda

Oi Maria

Tivemos uma extensa discussão sobre o assunto aqui.

Aqui também.


----------



## Maria Pop

Vanda, acho que nao e a misma coisa.
Brasileiros usan mucho la palabra saudade, pero tanto en español (te extraño) como en ingles (i miss you), tiene un significado mas profundo y especial. Yo pienso que "saudade" es mas generico.
En español generalmente le decis te extraño a la persona que estas enamorado y seguramente seguido de un te amo. Pero saudade lo dicen con frecuencia, sin tanto sentimiento.
Am I right? voce que pensa?


----------



## Vanda

No, you are not.  Saudade tem sim um significado profundo e especial. Só depende de para quem você está se dirigindo. Quando eu digo para ELE que estou morrendo de saudade, posso garantir que o significado é muito profundo.   Quando dizemos ter saudades da família, dos amigos íntimos, we really mean it! O significado  mais profundo e forte depende de você. Contudo, posso dizer, ainda não descobriram uma palavra que diga mais ao coração da gente do que saudade!
E, a_u contraire,_ para mim, dizer I miss you soa muito genérico, livre de laços mais profundos. Preciso ouvir: morro de saudades de você, para que realmente tenha um significado especial.


----------



## cuchuflete

Estoy de acuerdo con Vanda. I miss you en inglés carece de la profundidad de tener saudade de alguien. To miss es-  ¿cómo te lo voy a explicar? - monocromo, mientras que saudade puede ser todo una paleta de colores. No solamente es más profundo, sino más amplio también.


----------



## robertri

Sólo quien ya ha usado y mentalizado ese tipo de expresión sabe que tanto decir "te extraño" como "estou morrendo de saudades" sabe que ambas duelen hasta el alma!!!!

Eso de que una es más fuerte que la otra es pura impresión.

La impresión se acaba cuando se empieza a usar de manera natural.


----------



## Maria Pop

Obligado pelo ajuda amigos, agora estou mais animada meu namorado brasilero sente o mesmo que eu. jajja


----------



## marunguis

Maria Pop said:
			
		

> Obligado pelo ajuda amigos, agora estou mais animada meu namorado brasilero sente o mesmo que eu. jajja


 
Maria, al ser vos una mujer , lo correcto es que digas " obrigada ", no "obrigado" y mucho menos "obligado"  . 
"pelo ajuda" tampoco es correcto, se dice "pela ajuda" ya que "ajuda" es femenino. 

espero que te sirvan las correcciones para comunicarte mejor con tu chico ¡¡¡¡¡  chau
Maru


----------



## going

Estoy de acuerdo con robertri. Las palabras no tienen mucho significado en sí. Pero cuando las usas mucho y las conoces como a tus manos, adquieren significados más amplios y familiares con todos sus matices.
Por ejemplo, si alguien te enseña malas palabras en una lengua extranjera, y luego las pronuncias, te parece que estás diciendo malas palabras o simplemente que estás haciendo ruidos con la boca?


----------



## michael angelo

Hey I think that saudade has the same meaning as  ,I miss you , for instance you say to someone who you love and haven't seen since a long time ago: ,tenho saudade para você, thats what I think. thank you


----------



## ceballos

Há palavras que para mim não têm tradução e uma delas é saudade. Já tenho ouvido para espanhol echar de menos, extrañar, nostalgia, morriña ou i miss you para inglês....
Só temos que ver a literatura que temos sobre esta palavra, é um termo muito mais amplo. Às vezes devemos conformarmos com ter palavras únicas que não podemos explicar com uma ou duas na nossa língua. E desde o meu ponto de vista isso também nos enriquece.


----------



## Naivius

ceballos said:


> Há palavras que para mim não têm tradução e uma delas é saudade. Já tenho ouvido para espanhol echar de menos, extrañar, nostalgia, morriña ou i miss you para inglês....
> Só temos que ver a literatura que temos sobre esta palavra, é um termo muito mais amplo. Às vezes devemos conformarmos com ter palavras únicas que não podemos explicar com uma ou duas na nossa língua. E desde o meu ponto de vista isso também nos enriquece.


 
Estoy completamente de acuerdo.  A pesar de que las palabras son aproximaciones, cuerpos creados para expresar, hay algunas que logran tener tanta fuerza que son insustituibles, intraducibles, felizmente intraducibles. _Saudade_ es una. Doy gracias porque exista un idioma que haya dado con ella.


----------



## BB7

Hi!

Can someone please let me know what 'saldade' means? The context is: 

estou com muita saldade de voce kero logo quivoce venha pra o brasil e ce feliz.

Thanks a lot!  ;-)


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Hola BB7.

Puedo afirmar que se trata de un error. La palabra correcta es saudade. Además de eso, está escrito en lenguaje SMS:

_Estou com muita saudade de você. Quero logo que você venha para o Brasil e *ce*  feliz._
 
Abraços.


----------



## Vanda

Giorgio, estou rindo. O_ pobrecito_ queria dizer 'ser' feliz!


----------



## BB7

muito obrigada! I couldnt imagine that 'saudade' held so much meaning! 
thanks and have a nice day!


----------



## coolbrowne

Quem sabe, "seja", para manter o subjuntivo? 


Vanda said:


> Giorgio, estou rindo. O_ pobrecito_ queria dizer 'ser' feliz!


----------



## Vanda

Não, é *ser *mesmo, veja: _qui voce venha pra o brasil e *ce* feliz._
Este *ce* na cabeça dele era* ser*. Seja já é querer demais para o  _pobrecito _que acha que saudade é com l e não com u.


----------



## gonzalox237

O brigado pelas respostas.

Eu tenho uma dúvida soubre o sinificado da palavra saudade que é traduzida ao espanhol como : "nostalgia", "añoranza". Entao qual é o significado da palavra que nao poder ser traduzido.


----------



## englishmania

Não sei o que significa "añoranza", mas "nostalgia" não é "saudade". Aliás, até temos a palavra "nostalgia" em português e não é a mesma coisa.


----------



## anaczz

_Añorar/Extrañar a alguien_ = sentir saudades de alguém
Saudades é o sentimento de quem sente falta de alguém, de alguma coisa, de algum lugar, algum tempo, etc.


----------



## Istriano

Saudade em español peninsular é _morriña_.



> *morriña**.*
> 
> (Del gall. port. _morrinha_).
> * 1.     * f. coloq. Tristeza o melancolía, especialmente la nostalgia de la tierra natal.


 (Diccionario de la RAE)


----------



## marta12

gonzalox237 said:


> O brigado pelas respostas.
> 
> Eu tenho uma dúvida soubre o sinificado da palavra saudade que é traduzida ao espanhol como : "nostalgia", "añoranza". Entao qual é o significado da palavra que nao poder ser traduzido.



A tradução dessas palavras por saudade vem nos dicionários, como bem diz. Mas a profundidade da palavra "saudade" não tem tradução em mais nenhuma língua, existe só em português, é aliás reconhecido por muitos estrangeiros.

Saudade é sentir a falta de alguém com dor e nostalgia à mistura, é uma 'felicidade sofrida e nostálgica'. Felicidade porque se tem essa pessoa, (namorados/as, família, amigos), e a dor e a nostalgia de não se estar com ela.

"I miss you" = sinto a tua falta/sinto falta de ti e 'sentir falta' não implica essa dor misturada com alegria e nostalgia.
Não sei se deu para perceber porque é difícil explicar a profundidade de "saudade".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

A melhor definição de "saudades" que eu conheço, é a de Almeida Garret:

_“Saudade! gosto amargo de infelizes,
Delicioso pungir de acerbo espinho,
Que me estás repassando o íntimo peito
Com dor que os seios d’ alma dilacera,
– Mas dor que tem prazeres – Saudade!”_


----------



## vaulttech

Ok... eu tenho uma pergunta (por acaso, estava me perguntando sobre a palavra há alguns dias).

Eu sempre gostei de definir saudade como "sentir falta", quando relacionado ao psicológico. Ou seja, sempre gostei de fazer diferença entre "falta por necessidade" e "saudade" (apesar de a gente poder dizer que "deu uma saudade do dinheiro da minha mãe agora", por exemplo).

É frequente dizermos que estamos com saudades de alguém/algo e, então, depois de alguns momentos "revivendo" os tempos de alegria dos quais nos saudamos, "matarmos a saudade", ou seja, não ficarmos mais com saudade (ufa, quanta "saudade" na mesma frase!). A minha pergunta, então, é: isso acontece também nas outras línguas? Eu posso "miss" a pessoa agora, e, daqui a dois minutos relembrando o passado (vendo fotos, por exemplo, ou videos), não estar mais "missing" a ela? (pergunto o mesmo sobre o espanhol)

(digo isso porque eu gosto de pensar que, apesar de a palavra soar sempre totalmente melancólica pra mim -- bem mais do que em outras línguas --, saudade é uma palavra perfeitamente traduzível para "to miss", do inglês, ou seja, "sentir falta")


----------



## marta12

vaulttech said:


> Ok... eu tenho uma pergunta (por acaso, estava me perguntando sobre a palavra há alguns dias).
> 
> 
> 
> (digo isso porque eu gosto de pensar que, apesar de a palavra soar sempre totalmente melancólica pra mim -- bem mais do que em outras línguas --, saudade é uma palavra perfeitamente traduzível para "to miss", do inglês, ou seja, "sentir falta")



Claro! Nem tem outro remédio, não há outra em inglês....


----------



## Istriano

Claro que há:  _saudade _= longing


----------



## Lorena993

Eu comecei a estudar espanhol a um tempo e gosto de traduzir canções do português para o espanhol como uma maneira de treinar. O que acho mais difícil de traduzir é saudade. Não sei em Portugal e nos outros países de língua portuguesa, mas, no Brasil a gente é educado, desde a infância a ter um certo orgulho dessa palavra que 'só existe em português'. Ouvimos muito isso na escola e ao longo da vida. Há poemas e vários outros tipos de literatura sobre isso. E é uma palavra muito comum nas canções, principalmente se falam de amor. Fico muito tempo tentando traduzir porque só consigo explicar bem saudade em português embora eu ache lindo como os hispanohablantes dizem "Te extraño".


----------



## cordobes82

Eu também acho super meiga essa forma de falar "Te extraño", Lorena. É muito doce!

Concordo com a opiniao de alguns aqui, a melhor palavra para traduzir "saudade" sería "añoranza". E "sentir saudades" ou "estar com saudade" seria "añorar", é claro.
Porém, continua sendo algo inexata, pois e uma palavra de dificílima traduçao.
Na verdade, na minha opiniao, parte da dificuldade está na enorme amplitude da palavra. Saudade, como já falaram, é super comum em português e se usa o tempo todo. "Añoranza" é muito formal ou poética em castelhano, ninguém a usa no dia-a-dia.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Em galego não usamos saudade mais que no senso metafísico do que fala Almeida Garret em tão belos versos. A saudade não é nada definido, é como a negra sombra de Rosalía algo intangível e muito ligado ao sentimento de união com a terra nossa que temos os galegos que sentimos o território da nossa nação como algo da alma e é a ausência dela o que desencadeia o sentimento, mas também, dentro da terra pode surgir o sentimento como uma falha de algo indefinível. Para a 'nostalgia' espanhola usamos morriña.
Não esqueças que a RAE tem admitido as duas palavras em espanhol como prestemos do galego (e não do galego-portugués medieval nem do português moderno):


> *saudade**.*
> (Del port. -deveria dizer gal.- _saudade_).
> *1.* f. Soledad, nostalgia, añoranza.





> *morriña**.*
> (Del gall. port. -deveria dixer gal.- _morrinha_).
> *1.* f. coloq. Tristeza o melancolía, especialmente la nostalgia de la tierra natal.


----------



## Lorena993

O que vocês me sugeririam para a tradução desse trechinho da música 'Feliz' do Gonzaguinha, especialmente essa expressão "saudade da boa"?

É a certeza da eterna presença
*Es la certeza de la eterna presencia*

da vida que foi, na vida que vai
*de la vida que se fue, en la vida que se va
*

é saudade da boa, feliz cantar
*es añoranza muy buena, feliz cantar*

Por favor, me corrijam à vontade!!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Lorena993 said:


> O que vocês me sugeririam para a tradução desse trechinho da música 'Feliz' do Gonzaguinha, especialmente essa expressão "saudade da boa"?
> 
> É a certeza da eterna presença
> *Es la certeza de la eterna presencia*
> 
> da vida que foi, na vida que vai
> *de la vida que **fue, en la vida que va
> *
> 
> é saudade da boa, feliz cantar
> *es añoranza muy buena, feliz cantar*
> 
> Por favor, me corrijam à vontade!!!


En la segunda linea hay un juego de palabras. Tanto puede significar "que se fué/que se va" como "que fué/que va/será". Evidentemente ese juego de palabras no funciona muy bien en español. Cuanto a "saudades", bueno, ve a qué conclusión llegas con la discusión de ese tema más arriba.


----------



## Lorena993

Pois é, eu troquei esse 

*de la vida que se fue, en la vida que se va

*por 

*de la vida que se fue, en la vida que sigue*

Mas ainda não estou muito segura, essa música é complicadinha.

Minha dúvida maior nem era com relação à saudade só, mas a "*saudade da boa*"

Eu penso que queira dizer algo como uma saudade feliz, mas não sei como dizer isso em espanhol. Porque dizemos isso de "da boa" para comidas e bebidas, principalmente quando são fortes ou originais, mas não sinto que seja o sentido dessa expressão aqui.


----------



## Carfer

Lorena993 said:


> Pois é, eu troquei esse
> 
> *de la vida que se fue, en la vida que se va
> 
> *por
> 
> *de la vida que se fue, en la vida que sigue*
> 
> Mas ainda não estou muito segura, essa música é complicadinha.
> 
> Minha dúvida maior nem era com relação à saudade só, mas a "*saudade da boa*"
> 
> Eu penso que queira dizer algo como uma saudade feliz, mas não sei como dizer isso em espanhol. Porque dizemos isso de "da boa" para comidas e bebidas, principalmente quando são fortes ou originais, mas não sinto que seja o sentido dessa expressão aqui.



'_Do bom, da boa_' significa habitualmente 'realmente bom', 'genuíno' ('_vinho do bom')_. '_Saudade da boa_' é uma saudade real, forte, sentida, não uma choraminguice sem razão, fingida ou pouco sentida.


----------



## miazac

Lorena993 said:


> Pois é, eu troquei esse
> 
> *de la vida que se fue, en la vida que se va
> 
> *por
> 
> *de la vida que se fue, en la vida que sigue*
> 
> Mas ainda não estou muito segura, essa música é complicadinha.
> 
> Minha dúvida maior nem era com relação à saudade só, mas a "*saudade da boa*"
> 
> Eu penso que queira dizer algo como uma saudade feliz, mas não sei como dizer isso em espanhol. Porque dizemos isso de "da boa" para comidas e bebidas, principalmente quando são fortes ou originais, mas não sinto que seja o sentido dessa expressão aqui.



Oi Lorena, eu não traduziria "es añoranza muy buena", mas "es añoranza de la buena", mais literal, porque no espanhol também se usa *del bueno* e *de la buena* com o mesmo sentido que em português: "Este es vino del bueno", como no exemplo explicado por Carfer.

Também não tradiziria "de la vida que se fue" e sim sem pronome, "de la vida que fue", pois *se fue* é do verbo *irse* e *fue* é do verbo _*ser*_ e, por tanto, muda completamente o significado. Já "en la vida que sigue" acho que você fez uma boa traduçao de "na vida que vai", que continua.


----------



## Imuhar

Carfer said:


> '_Do bom, da boa_' significa habitualmente 'realmente bom', 'genuíno' ('_vinho do bom')_. '_Saudade da boa_' é uma saudade real, forte, sentida, não uma choraminguice sem razão, fingida ou pouco sentida.




Eu concordo com Carfer nesta explicação de "Saudade da boa"...




miazac said:


> Oi Lorena, eu não traduziria "es añoranza muy buena", mas "es añoranza de la buena", mais literal, porque no espanhol também se usa *del bueno* e *de la buena* com o mesmo sentido que em português: "Este es vino del bueno", como no exemplo explicado por Carfer.
> 
> Também não traduziria "de la vida que se fue" e sim sem pronome, "de la vida que fue", pois *se fue* é do verbo *irse* e *fue* é do verbo _*ser*_ e, por tanto, muda completamente o significado. Já "en la vida que sigue" acho que você fez uma boa tradução de "na vida que vai", que continua.



Também concordo com Miazac, em espanhol existe *de la buena *(da boa). 

Eu colocaria assim também:

É a certeza da eterna presença
_*Es la seguridad de la eterna presencia*_

É saudade da boa, feliz cantar*
Es Añoranza de la buena *o* Nostalgia de la buena

*Da vida que foi, na vida que vai
*De la vida que fue, en la vida que continua
*


Saludos!!

Saudações!!


----------



## Lorena993

Ah, muitíssimo obrigada, vocês me ajudaram muito!!!!


----------

